# [SOLVED] Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an extremely annoying situation. I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop, and I recently installed a program called MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM. This installs a virtual driver on my system, which became quite useful to me. However, I noticed that this has interfered with the original driver for my DVD-ROM, and now it won't read any discs, and worse for me, I am unable to burn CD's. Basically because of the virtual driver, my actual physical DVD-ROM has been rendered useless. 

Now here is my real issue. (Note: I have Windows XP)
In my device manager, the original driver for my DVD-ROM had a yellow exclamation point icon next to it, which I assume means there is a problem with it. Above that, is the normal icon for the MagicISO one. I have tried right-clicking on it and un-installing it countless times, but every time the list refreshes, it show right back up. I've restarted my computer and nothing changes. I have used the uninstall program that came with MagicISO and the actual program has been removed, but the driver still remains. I have Googled for hours trying to find a way to permanently get rid of it for good, but not luck. 

I tried re-installing the original driver for my DVD-ROM, and now it doesn't show up at all in my device manager, just the MagicISO one, that seems to be un-removable. 

Can someone please, please tell me how to get rid of this permanently so I can have my disc drive back? I don't want to have to do something drastic, like re-format my entire computer just because of this one stupid program. I will worship you if you can help me with this! Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*








and welcome to the Forum

Have you tried a System Restore to a date prior to installing the MajicJunk


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*



simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Have you tried a System Restore to a date prior to installing the MajicJunk


Thank you =]
And no, I don't have any system check points before it was installed.
(I guess this teaches me to start creating them)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Look in Add/Remove Programs to see if the junkware has a program/utility you can uninstall


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Already did that, which removed the MagicISO program, but not the driver.
And when I try to uninstall the driver from the device manager, it says that it uninstalls it, but like I said, it shows back up as soon as I reboot, or refresh the list.

I'm pretty sure this page's method would work, and it seems to address my exact problem, but I get half way through and I get stuck with the instructions. 
http://winhlp.com/node/199

Maybe you could help me understand it? It's like Chinese to me lol.
I got through the first half of the XP process fine, but I don't know how to find the right .inf file to get rid of, and I don't want to do anything that will get me in even more trouble. I thought I had a pretty good understanding of PC's until I started reading all that lol.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Try this fix . . not sure it will help, but it can't hurt:

http://www.theeldergeek.com/restore_missing_cd_or_dvd_drive.htm


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Thanks a lot, I'll give it a try =]


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*



simpswr said:


> Try this fix . . not sure it will help, but it can't hurt:
> 
> http://www.theeldergeek.com/restore_missing_cd_or_dvd_drive.htm


Okay, just one problem with that one. I don't know how to use the Registry Editor, so I don't actually know what to do with the registry key, key name, etc. it gives me. I'm guessing it's pretty simple, I'm just not familiar with the Registry Editor. It looks like way less Chinese that I have to try and understand though as opposed to the page I posted, so that's good! lol


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Hello,

Heres a way you can get rid of it for good, only do this if you know the exact name of driver. Im assuming you do since you can see it in device manager.

1. Uninstall driver from device manager, however dont reboot yet.
2. go to 
start
run
type 
regedit

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\ name of driver, simply delete it.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet1\services\name of driver, simply delete it.
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet2\services\name of driver, simply delete it.

After deleting reboot pc.


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Thanks Riskyone! I'm just having a problem trying to find "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\". As I said, I'm not too familiar with the Registry Editor. How would I go about finding these so I can delete them? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

HKLM = hkey_local_machine


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Okay, I just tried that, and it was unsuccessful. "MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000" still pops up in the Device Manager. I actually did not see that name in the Registry Editor, but I went to the properties for the MagicISO driver and looked at it's 'service' name, and it said 'cdrom'. I did find that, so I deleted that. Maybe it was the wrong thing? =/ I didn't see any harm in doing this since once I get MagicISO uninstalled for good, I am reinstalling the original DVD-ROM driver anyway.

How can I find the correct name to be deleting? In the device manager, if I right-click on MagicISO and go to 'Properties', and then 'Details", it shows me a drop down list with all types of different ID's for the device. Which one should I be looking for? (Device Instance id, Hardware Ids, Matching device id, service, etc.)

Sorry this seems to be an endless problem, but I am desperate to have my functioning disk drive back, so I really appreciate the help!


----------



## tylerwayne (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Also, it looks like the 'cdrom' that I deleted is showing up again in the registry editor. -_-


----------



## trapt_echo15 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

try to search magiciso virtual DVD-rom in the registry editor... and delete everything he found...


----------



## dgguy2006 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Try going to your Device Manager, and expand the tree for Storage Controllers. There you should find a reference to MagicISO. Uninstall it, and your MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 should automatically be removed from your DVD/CD-ROM Drives tree. I had the exact same problem, did this, and have had no problems with it re-installing. You may have to re-boot your computer for the physical DVD/CD-ROM to work properly.


----------



## Alien51SX (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

This is actually a lot less complicated then prior posts.

Step 1: Make sure you have NOT uninstalled Magic ISO. if you have reinstall it. Make sure you have no mounted images,if so un-mount them,Open the main program and make sure under the menu item "tool" => virtual disk drives, make sure you set the number of drives to "disabled".

Step 2: Now proceed to uninstall the program via add/remove OR use a handy uninstaller such a Revo, reboot and the drive and software are removed.

For some reason this poorly written program, indeed does leave remnants of mounted virtual drive if not set to disabled prior to removal.In the future, perhaps Daemon Tools Lite may be a better solution.

Your boy,..

Alien


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Please, please help me! Trying to uninstall driver*

Closing a year old thread . .


----------

